
Microsoft Removes the Books Category from the Microsoft Store - metaphysics
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-removes-the-books-category-from-the-microsoft-store/
======
zipwitch
And in one fell swoop, Microsoft has provided an example that will be used as
a justification for piracy for years to come.

